# New guy motor Help!



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

This is a very early last century EV car.
It is valuable.Here is a link to Jay Leno's Garage.
http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/cars/Baker_E_shell.shtml


----------



## Chris Sandberg (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello everyone, Just a update, as of my first post I have done some reading and calling around along with this great forum Thanks to Major and his post replies I have found that yes this is a series motor and it can be run upto 120VDC. The people at Manville motor repair gave me some of the awnsers and history its OLD but strong.Check out this site even EV info. No business connection but very helpful folks.http://www.manvillemotor.com/motor_consignment.htm
I have run it on 12VDC and it works fine now onto my controller as my project moves along at a snails pace.


----------

